# Neues Mainboard - Windows neuinstallieren?



## Gennosuke (16. Juni 2010)

Hallo, ich weiß ja dass das Thema hier schon öfters behandelt wurde, aber bisher habe ich keine passende Antwort gefunden.

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Altes Mainboard ist kaputt gegangen, habe mir ein neues geholt und eingebaut. Windows 7 bootet nicht mehr. Datensicherung und Treiberdeinstallation ging ja nicht vor dem Einbau des neuen Mainboards.
Die Anleitungen Windows wieder zum laufen zu bringen beziehen sich meistens auf XP oder man muss halt etwas vorbereiten bevor man das Mainboard wechselt.
Kann mir jemand eine Anleitung geben wie ich Windows 7 wieder zum laufen bekomme?

MfG


----------



## ghostadmin (16. Juni 2010)

Hi.
Also du solltest angeben was genau vorher fürn Board drin war und welches jetzt.
Wie siehts mit AHCI aus? Vorher aktiviert? Jetzt aktiviert?

Normalerweise ist ein Boardwechsel keine Hexerei, sofern man zumindest auf den gleichen Chipsatzhersteller setzt.
Schon probiert im Abgesicherten Modus alle Treiber die nicht mehr benötigt werden zu deinstallieren?


----------



## maGic (16. Juni 2010)

Vor allem Chipsatz entscheiden das Ausgang.

ICh hatte nvidia nforce430 auf 680a SLi umgestiegen, keine Probleme.

Andere Fälle VIA auf Intel Board geht nicht.......


----------



## Westcoast (17. Juni 2010)

wenn du über den abgesicherten modus nicht reinkommst, ist es ratsam, neu aufzusetzen. geht auch schnell heutzutage.
die reparaturfunktion von Windows wird bestimmt auch nicht greifen, der sagt bestimmt nichts zu reparieren. 

ich setze persönlich bei boardwechsel immer neu auf, damit keine probleme entstehen. (andere chipsätze/Herstellerwechsel)


----------



## Iifrit Tambuur-san (17. Juni 2010)

Ich hab damals beim  Umstieg von einem VIA K8T880 auf einen VIA PT880 Pro und von da auf einen Intel P35 keine Probleme gehabt und das ohne große Vorbereitungen. Probleme machte nur der Umstieg von P35 dann auf P45. Weil AHCI nicht mehr funktionieren wollte. Naja Vista neu aufgesetzt. Keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Gennosuke (17. Juni 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Hi.
> Also du solltest angeben was genau vorher fürn Board drin war und  welches jetzt.
> Wie siehts mit AHCI aus? Vorher aktiviert? Jetzt aktiviert?


Vorher war drin: ASUS P5Q-SE2
Jetzt drin: ASUS P5QPL-AM

Begriffe wie AHCI sagen mir nix. Kenne mich mit der Materie leider nicht  besonders aus.




Westcoast schrieb:


> wenn du über den abgesicherten modus nicht reinkommst, ist es ratsam, neu aufzusetzen. geht auch schnell heutzutage.
> die reparaturfunktion von Windows wird bestimmt auch nicht greifen, der sagt bestimmt nichts zu reparieren.


Ja, selbst im abgesicherten Modus kommt ein Bluescreen beim booten.
Neu installieren würde ich nur ungern machen. Dabei gehen ja alle Einstellungen usw. verloren. Das wird wieder eine menge Arbeit sein.

Gibt es denn eine möglichkeit die Chipsatztreiber (?) im nachhinein noch zu entfernen?


----------



## Otep (17. Juni 2010)

Hm, du hattest vorher nen P45 Chipsatz, jetzt nen G41... vielleicht macht die Onboard Grafik Probleme, was aber keine Rolle spielen sollte...

Gleiches Bios, anderer Chipsatz, anderer Controller... und vom Board her ein "schritt" nach hinten...

Angeschlossen ist alles richtig? In der Regel solltest Du keinerlei Probleme beim Wechsel haben... ist schon eigenartig... was ist wenn Du die Win7 DVD einlegst und Reparatur auswählst?


----------



## Gennosuke (17. Juni 2010)

Reparieren klappt leider nicht. Da steht dann halt "Reparatur nicht möglich" oder so. Und was meinst du mit Onboard Grafik? Das Mainboard hat keine Grafikkarte Onboard. Und "ein Schritt nach hinten" ist mir schon klar, aber das Mainboard habe ich halt günstig bekommen und mein Rechner is eh fast nur fürs Internet gedacht, von daher sollte das nicht so ins Gewicht fallen.


----------



## ghostadmin (17. Juni 2010)

Schau bitte nach ob bei dir im BIOS AHCI auf enabled steht oder ob es deaktiviert ist.
Du solltest es deaktivieren. Auch kannst du mal im BIOS alles deaktivieren was du für den ersten Start nicht brauchst, Sound, LAN etc. Je nachdem was du im BIOS alles einstellen kannst.


----------



## Gennosuke (17. Juni 2010)

Finde leider keinen Menüpunkt wo AHCI steht...


----------



## ghostadmin (17. Juni 2010)

Ich kenne das BIOS jetzt nicht, kannst ja auch mal in den Index des Handbuches schauen, da sollte das schon drin stehen. In Storage Configuration oder Chipset Configuration oder so.


----------



## Gennosuke (17. Juni 2010)

Auch da steht leider nichts von AHCI.
Im Menüpunkt "Storage Configuration" kann ich nur Disabled, Compatible und Enhanced auswählen. Und dadrunter S-ATA und P-ATA und beides zusammen.
Egal was ich da einstelle, es bringt nichts.


----------



## ghostadmin (17. Juni 2010)

Dann bedeutet Enhaced AHCI ist aktiviert und Compatible = läuft im IDE Mode. Du solltest es auf Compatible setzen.


----------



## Gennosuke (17. Juni 2010)

Bringt leider nichts. Bluescreen kommt trotzdem.

Langsam befürchte ich dass ich nicht drumrum komme Windows neu zu installieren 
Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Ich nehme noch gerne Vorschläge an


----------



## Gennosuke (17. Juni 2010)

So, nach stundenlangem suchen, probieren und fast verzweifeln bin ich jetzt am Ziel angekommen. Habe einfach 4 Dateien im Windows Ordner ersetzt und PC fährt wieder ganz normal hoch. Ich musste nix im BIOS ändern und auch nichts an der Hardware.
Ich danke trotzdem für die Hilfe


----------



## Otep (18. Juni 2010)

Hm, und was genau hast Du verändert? Wäre vielleicht interessant


----------



## orca113 (2. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,ich nutze diesen Thread mal:

Habe mir ein neues Mainboard gekauft, ein 970Extreme3 und jetzt habe ich ein 870Extreme3, kann ich einfach die alten Chipsatztreiber runterschmeissen, Board wechseln und dann die neuen rauf?


----------



## DeltaUnit (4. November 2011)

Habe da auch eine Frage .

Wenn man ein neues Mainboard einbaut, sollte man dann nochmal das Betriebssystem neu aufsetzen was sollte man da beachten ?


----------

